# our rats



## ratty_miss

we have sort of a small rescue...we are not an official rescue, but we adopt the rats no one wants.

sophie (full name: sapphire): sophie we got from a petstore, with her sister amy (amethyst) and rosie (rose quartz). amy and rosie died from pneumonia, even after hundreds of dollars at the vets  sophie was also very sick, but we managed to save her. she is my hyper little brown rat, and at 1 year 6 months she is still bouncing around like a kid.  

sam: we spotted sam in the feeder bin, a little scared albino who was so sick he could hardly hold his food. we told the store workers that he was sick, but they didnt care, so we took him home. it took about 2 months to get him to trust us enough to hold him, but we kept at it, and now he is over a pound, and loves nothing better than to lay on your arm and get pet for 15 minutes at a time. he is our "big squish"

the 3 Girls; turtle, peanut, and carmel: we adopted these 2 albino girls from the humane society. they had been there for months. when we brought them home they were very overweight, but now they love to trot around on the bed, and are much healthier and happier. they are our little ladies; they never run, just trot along.

princess and tinkerbell: we adopted them from a girl my sister knows. they are himilayans, so their fur is white but their noses are dark. they are the smallest rats we have, just about 9 ounces at a year old. we call them the "tiny-whineys" because they are tiny, and they squeak and squawk at each other all the time. they are seperated right now, but will be back together soon we hope.

templeton and annabelle: these two were available for free on the internet. annabelle is about sophie's size (maybe 11 ounces). she is a black-hooded rat, and a REX  so her fur is all curly and so are her whiskers. templeton is a big boy already, he is maybe 8 months but he is over a pound like sam. both of them were very shy but are much better now.


----------



## Dawn

Hello! Welcome!
So if I added correctly that makes 11 rats?
WOW! You must be sooooo busy!
I find caring for 3 takes a nice chunk of my time.
How do you do it?


----------



## ratty_miss

just 9- sophie, sam, 3 girls, 2 girls, templeton, annabelle... my sister and i, and my dad, rotate turns on who lets out who every night. still, cage cleaning day is really almost a full day 8)


----------



## Dawn

How many cages do you have for them?


----------



## ratty_miss

hmm...sophie is on her own, she doesnt get along with other rats.  turtle, peanut, and carmel are together, but currently carmel has a sprained leg which the vet said is healing well, so she and peanut are ina recovery cage. turtle had surgery so she is on her own for now. usualy they are all in once cage. sam is alone for now, but once we get templeton free of mites they will be intro'd, tinkerbell and princess were together, but are taking a break as they were fighting. annabelle is on her own, but has mites, too, so once they are gone she will also be intro'd to someone. so, for now we have 8 cages. right now they are 2-level cages, as we just moved, but soon they will all have 4-5 level cages.


----------



## Dawn

Holy COW! 8O 
So do you have a spare bedroom or office that you can use as a rat room? 
That is my ideal thing I want if we build or move into a new house.
I want a rat room!  I have a nice and easy to clean cage.
Right now I have a built in area that houses my cage and all the supplies.
I am going to take a picture later today and post it in the rat homes forum. 
I would love to see pictures of your set ups if you get time.


----------



## ratty_miss

:lol: my dad's room IS the rat room.


----------



## Dawn

Your Dad must be pretty cool!
The rat odor does not get to him?


----------



## ratty_miss

nope, the odor isnt bad, carefresh works well for us.


----------



## Dawn

I use Sani Chips.
I do a wipe down once a week and then a full clean once a week.
I also use Nil Odor drops in the area after my full cleaning
My rats are housed in a rattie cabinet
that is in our rec room on a seperate floor from our bedrooms.

I dunno??? I must be weird because I can still smell them and
I know I could never keep rats in my bedroom or my children's.
It is not an overpowering odor...but I think it would be if it were confined into a small area such as a bedroom.

Can you get pictures? I would love to see.


----------



## ratty_miss

our digicam is MIA, the only thing we have is a camcorder and the file type it uses isn't recognized by our computer :roll: so all out pics and stuff are on little dvd's for now. but hopefully soon we will figure out how to alter the files...


----------

